# [lftp] tryb pasywny

## soviet

Witam, nie moge zmusic lftp do polaczenia sie z moim serwerem w trybie pasywnym (tylko przez taki moge sie laczyc). Przez gftp wszystko dziala okej, ale jestem przezwyczajony juz do lftp,

a wiec po podaniu standardowej komendy

```
lftp -u user,pass site
```

nastepuje teoretycznie zalogowaniu na serwer i przy pierwszej lepszej komendzie np ls

```
Laczenie sie...

Logowanie sie...

Czekanie na odpowiedz...

Przerwa przed ponownym polaczeniem... 30

Ustanawianie polaczenia dla danych...
```

i nic sie dalej nie dzieje

Zgodnie z zaleceniami dla trybu pasywnego odhaszowalem tez linijke w pliku /etc/lftp/lftp.conf

```
set ftp:passive-mode off
```

probowalem takze z wartosciami bool - bez efektu

oczywiscie iptables wylaczone calkowicie

lftp normalnie laczy sie z serwerami ktore nie wymagaja trybu pasywanego

pozdrawiam i dziekuje

----------

## tokoloshe

odhaszowujac: set ftp:passive-mode off wylaczyles passive mode

Sa tylko dwa tryby ftp: active oraz passve. Nie ma innych:)

W ustawieniach dla passive mode, ma byc ftp:passive-mode on

zapusc sobie w innym okienku tcpdump -n -p -i <interfejs> host <adres ip serwera> to zobaczysz co sie dzieje.

W trybie aktywnym, to serwer wychodzi z portu 20 i nawiazuje polaczenie. W trybie pasywnym to klient laczy sie do serwera na wysokie porty.

----------

## soviet

dziekuje za zainteresowanie tokoloshe,

wiec tak, wiem ze sa tylko dwa tryby   :Cool: 

co do edycji pliku lftp.conf to standardowo wygladal on tak

```
## if default ftp passive mode does not work, try this:

#set ftp:passive-mode off
```

wiec tym sie zasugerowalem

probowalem takze wartosci bool bo tak jest w man

```
ftp:passive-mode (boolean)
```

no ale idac za Twoja porada, sprobowalem tez wersji z on, niestety nie zmienilo to nic poza tym ze nie musze czekac tych 30 sekund, ktore byly wczesniej

netstat zwraca

```
Active Internet connections (w/o servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name   

tcp        0      0 ja.siec:37857           mojserwer:ftp           ESTABLISHED 15400/lftp          

tcp        0      1 ja.siec:40356           mojserwer:32919         SYN_SENT    15400/lftp
```

pozdrawiam

----------

## tokoloshe

Ta linijka mowi, ze jesli nie dziala domyslny tryb, ktorym jest passive, to go wylacz;) To co napisales, brzmialo jakby byl jakis inny tryb passive  :Smile: 

moze jednak ten tcpdumpik? to co pokazales z netstatata wskazuje, ze proba polaczenia byla passive. Zostal wyslany pakiet syn, ale nie bylo zwrotnego syn-ack. 

Mozesz zrobic dwa tcpdumpy jeden dla gftp drugi dla lftp? Jakos dziwne mi sie to wydaje, ze tylko jeden z nich dziala poprawnie w trybie pasywnym. Rozumiem, ze zarowno gftp i lftp sa odpalane z tego samego kompa? 

Te tcpdumpy moze najlepiej zapisz do pliku (-w plik.pcap)? (snaplength ustaw na 0, -s 0)

----------

## soviet

dzieki za odpowiedz

wiec tak przy opcji -w w pliku byly straszne krzaki

oczywiscie z tego samego komputera uruchamiam,

iptables caly czas wylaczone

dla pewnosci jeszcze /home/user/.lftp/settings

```
set cmd:at-exit "set > ~/.lftp/settings"

set cmd:prompt "lftp \\S\\? \\u\\@\\h:\\w> "

set cmd:term-status/*rxvt* "\\e[11;0]\\e]2;\\T\\007\\e[11]"

set cmd:term-status/*screen* \\e_\\T\\e\\

set cmd:term-status/*xterm* "\\e[11;0]\\e]2;\\T\\007\\e[11]"

set color:dir-colors "no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:

cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;

44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:

*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:

*.jar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:

*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:

*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:

*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:

*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:

*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:

*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:

*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:

*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:

*.wav=00;36:"

set file:charset UTF-8

set ftp:auto-sync-mode "icrosoft FTP Service|MadGoat"

set ftp:passive-mode on

set ftp:sync-mode/ftp.idsoftware.com on

set ftp:sync-mode/ftp.microsoft.com on

set ftp:sync-mode/sunsolve.sun.com on

set xfer:max-redirections 10

set xfer:verify-command /usr/share/lftp/verify-file
```

dzieki!!Last edited by soviet on Sun Oct 07, 2007 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tokoloshe

Wiec jesli mowisz o krzakach w pliku to bardzo dobrze, bo to nie jest plik tekstowy. To jest plik pcap, ktory zawiera cale pakiety i mozna go czytac pozniej programami typu wireshark. Dzieki temu mozna zobaczyc jak wygladala komunikacja miedzy serwerem i klientem. Jesli masz dzisiaj chwile wieczorem, to wyslij mi maila na tokoloshe malpiszon interia.pl. Pogadamy na gadu albo czyms takim. Nie bedziemy tu zasmiecac  :Smile:  A jak cos wydumamy to napiszemy rozwiazanie. 

A przypadkiem ten serwer to zaden z tych dla ktorych masz wlaczone sync?

----------

## tokoloshe

No wiec po kolei:)

Najwazniejsze: lftp laczyl sie wykorzystujac TLS, gftp nie. Po wylaczeniu TLS wszystko dzialalo poprawnie. 

Moja teoria dlaczego nie dziala z wlaczonym TLS: osoby odpowiadajace za serwer wlaczyly iptables (lub innego firewalla) sledzacego polaczenia FTP. Wysokie porty otwierane sa tylko na potrzeby polaczen FTP. W przypadku TLS - firewall nie jest w stanie sledzic polaczenia i nie otwiera portow. 

Serwer FTP nie obsluguje wylaczenia szyfrowania kanalu z komendami, wiec nie bardzo jest jak wykorzystac TLS.

----------

